# lye Roebic



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been using Roebic lye from Lowes. It is $13 for 2 pounds. This is one of my biggest expenses.

I just talked to my local Agri Supply and they sell the liquid. I can order it in bulk from them. I have emailed Roebic for the specs and ingredients on the liquid.

Please see the website pict. http://www.roebic.com/catalog/clog.htm 
Does anyone use any of these products for their lye other than the crystals.

If so...How do you use a liquid.

or point me in the right direction.
Oh...Yes, I am trying to avoid the shipping and handling cost of ordering lye.

Thanks.

Peggy Sue


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Peggy, Schools use lye in their boilers systems, you can usually find out who the supplier is and buy direct from them when they deliver to the schools,, that is where I get mine and pay only about 1.00 a pound.. 
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

*If* the liquid is just lye and water you will need to know the solution strength.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks,

you guys.


----------

